# Ratchet Top Link



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Finally found one. Slips on with no modifications at all. The only things I did was to shorten the handle and paint it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's fairly nifty. I made your photo larger.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hightech1953 said:


> View attachment 49419
> Finally found one. Slips on with no modifications at all. The only things I did was to shorten the handle and paint it.


I've never seen one of those before. Neat.
If you want to spoil yourself put a hydraulic top link on it.


----------

